# 33 weeks, dizzy, breathless and faint



## blue skies (Jun 8, 2008)

Title says it all really. 

Have been feeling breathless for a few weeks.  Fundal height is measuring about 3 weeks ahead, and MW says she would suggest an 8.5lb+ baby, so considering I'm only 5ft 2 I'm not surprised I'm a bit breathless carrying that around!

But last 3 days been feeling dizzy/faint/hearing my heart racing as well.  I thought it might be an anemia problem, but I'm already on ferrous sulphate.  My iron measured 11.3 at the 12 week stage, and then 10.9 at 28 weeks (which was when I started the iron).  I was prescribed 400mg daily, in 3 doses.  I really struggle with that - gives me tummy ache - but the happiest medium I can find is 2 tablets a day, plus my prenatal vitamin which contains another 15mg, so although i'm taking a bit less than the 400mg I'm hoping I'm still getting enough?  

Had my BP checked 10 days ago and it was 110/60, which I think is normal.

In any case, I'm just a bit worried about having such giddy turns.  Last night on the way up to bed I had a really bad one - thought I was properly going to faint (everything went distant, I went really clammy and my legs went to jelly).  Could it be something else or could it be the iron situation?

Can't stand the thought of having a proper faint!

Sophie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

It may be just due to not getting as much air into your lungs as normal, but if you are still the same tomorrow, it wouldn't do any harm to ring the hospital and just be checked over,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------

